# Led infrarrojo prueba de funcionamiento



## xmen19 (Dic 5, 2013)

Cómo se si un diodo infrarrojo funciona ? ..he visto una informacion que dice que con un celular poniendolos enfrente me podria decir que el led infrarrojo esta funcionando.. alguien que diga algo mas.


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 5, 2013)

No creo que eso funcione a menos que el celular tenga infrarrojo (ahora ni he visto uno así) y que transmitas usando el LED mediante IrDA, lo simple es conseguir un foto transistor y enfrentarlos en un ambiente controlado (cubriéndolos de la luz infrarroja externa como el sol), yo tengo un problema similar, compré hace un mes creo, un LED infrarrojo y un fototransistor pero de encapsulado transparente, se revolvieron con otros LEDs de alto brillo (igual transparentes pero con luz de color) y ahora no se cual es cual XD.


----------



## analogico (Dic 5, 2013)

lo conectan como un led normal y si no se ve es infrarojo o esta quemado

si tienen una camara  de video  pueden usar la webcam   se puede ver si lo hacen parpadear


----------



## palurdo (Dic 5, 2013)

yo lo hago a menudo, pones el telefono movil en modo camara de fotos o usas una camara digital con pantalla lcd tft, y de normal en la pantalla tienes un preview para ver si la camara o el movil ha enfocado, es decir no hace falta hacer foto o video, con usar el modo camara para el preview es suficiente. Si enfocas el objetivo hacia el led, si por ejemplo es un control remoto y aprietas un boton, el led se vera blanco parpadeando rapidamente, y si es un led que estas probando y lo has polarizado como cualquier led con 20mA veras el led a traves de la camara como si deun led blanco se tratara. Incluso con las pinzas de un tester y el movil o camara puedes comprobar si enciende un poco como cualquier otro led


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 5, 2013)

Hola.

 El LED es un diodo, y se prueba como un diodo.



 Polarizado en directo el voltaje está entre 1.2V a 1.8V
 Polarizado en inverso mide el voltaje de la fuente.
 No usar una fuente mayor a 5V.

 Chao.
 elaficionado.


----------



## Psyke (Dic 7, 2013)

Haz lo que te aconsejaron mas arriba, polarizalo con 1,2V - 1,8V y unos 20 mA maximo, y enfocalo con la camara de un celular, si funciona veras en la pantalla que el LED se enciende


----------



## aquileslor (Dic 7, 2013)

El post de palurdo está correcto. Haz como dice.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 7, 2013)

Estoy muy de acuerdo con @palurdo y @aquileslor, así los pruebo también, no hay necesidad de hacer circuitos complicados, solo basta alimentarlo como lo indica @elaficionado y con cualquier cámara se pueden ver con un color brillante violeta, pero también se pueden hacer audibles, escuchar su frecuencia en cualquier preamplificador, radio o lo que se tenga a mano, se coloca un diodo infrarrojo receptor de 2 pines en la entrada IN y ahí escucha, se comprueba que todos los botones dan tono si es para comprobar un control remoto, así de fácil no, bueno es mi humilde opinión.


----------

